# Doing a Ren Fair on Saturday



## ohsoap (Jan 19, 2010)

Any suggestions for displays, how to label pricing ect?

I want to look professional, but also fit into the event.


----------



## polarbearforge (Jan 19, 2010)

I take it this is an indoor faire?   A couple days is a pretty short amount of time to prepare.  Do you have appropriate garb?

I continually prepare throughout the year for events and I think I spent almost 6 monthes getting everything done and ready for my first ren faire.

Jamie


----------



## ohsoap (Jan 20, 2010)

I have garb made, and soaps made, labelled and packed.  I'm just not sure how to display them.  Baskets maybe?  And how do I display prices without looking corney?


----------



## ohsoap (Jan 24, 2010)

*updated LOTS of pics*


----------

